# Magic Mouse right click.



## Whitehill (Jan 16, 2011)

I just got a Magic Mouse and installed it replacing a USB mouse.  It works fine except for one thing.  To get a right click, I really have to belt it.  I'm afraid I'll break something.  Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## fryke (Jan 16, 2011)

Nope. It reacts to the softest touch, usually. The only thing to keep in mind is that it only works if you _only_ have the right finger down. If the left one's still on the mouse, it won't recognize the right click properly. Not sure why, though. "Multitouch" would suggest the mouse's a bit more clever than that.


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm trying.  Two fingers down, left finger up, right finger up and down to click - nothing - unless the down is really forceful.  I installed MagicPrefs and set touch sensitivity to "extreme" - no change.  Also, lower on the surface, toward the Apple logo, I can't get a click at all.

For the right click, here's a way that seems to work without too much force: two fingers down and click, both fingers up, right down and click.  That's not what the instructions say.


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 17, 2011)

Let me add that the motion above works only when the cursor is over a spot that does not respond to left-click.  That is, it's not generally useful.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 17, 2011)

Disable your MagicPrefs - it's in the magicPrefs menu.
Open your System Prefs/Mouse pane
Change "Secondary click" to left.
That reverses right and left clicks.
Now, Left-click will show contextual menus, and right-click selects or double-clicks
Do you get the same response from the Magic Mouse?
Especially try the (now) right click to double-click on something. Is the right side still very difficult to get response?
As fryke suggested, the right-click will not work properly if you are inadvertently touching the mouse with any other finger or other part of your hand.
Be sure to change your secondary click back to "right". Gets really confusing (at least for me  )
The MagicPrefs (and other utilities) will allow a lot of other adjustments to what your Magic Mouse can do. You can see there's several zones on the top surface of the mouse that can be used for other purposes, or just turned off (which can leave you with 'dead' zones - the area around the Apple symbol is one of those)
Take some time to see what changes you can make with MagicPrefs. The interesting one is where you can move the cursor directly from the surface of the Magic Mouse (without moving the mouse at all, eh?)


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions!  It reverses the problem.  Now I can get context menus easily with my left finger, but it takes real effort to use the right even to move the blinking cursor.  And I'm doing stretching exercises to avoid touching any other part of the thing.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds like your mouse is OK, then.
Might be some other mouse driver software that you could have previously installed (USB OverDrive/Steermouse, etc)? - or maybe it's still your technique  
If you log in as a different user (make a fresh user account just for this purpose), do you still have the same difficulty?
Do you know anyone else with a Magic Mouse that you can try? or are you reasonably close to an Apple store, so you could test a different mouse - or even take yours in to check if it works the same on a different Mac?


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 17, 2011)

DeltaMac said:


> Sounds like your mouse is OK, then.
> Might be some other mouse driver software that you could have previously installed (USB OverDrive/Steermouse, etc)?


When I got tired of trying to clean the wired mouse that came with my iMac, I replaced it with a GigaWare, but did not install any software.



DeltaMac said:


> - or maybe it's still your technique


I've heard that before, but not recently. 



DeltaMac said:


> If you log in as a different user (make a fresh user account just for this purpose), do you still have the same difficulty?


I'll try that ASAP.



DeltaMac said:


> Do you know anyone else with a Magic Mouse that you can try? or are you reasonably close to an Apple store, so you could test a different mouse - or even take yours in to check if it works the same on a different Mac?


No and no.  I called Apple a little while ago and, without grilling me much, they offered to ship another - they didn't even want this one back.  I told them I would call tomorrow.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd go for the replacement, especially if you don't have an option to try your Mouse on another Mac, or try a different Mouse


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 18, 2011)

This morning I tried it on a G4 PowerBook running 10.5.8.  Yes, I downloaded and installed the update for wireless mice.  Result: left click OK but stiff, right click really hard to achieve.  So I guess I'll call Apple again.


----------



## fryke (Jan 19, 2011)

I wanted to say: Definitely sounds like a hardware problem if the right-left reversal reverses the problem.


----------



## Whitehill (Jan 20, 2011)

Got a new one from Apple.  It works fine.


----------

